# Plagiomnium Trichomanes?



## Chartreuse Boots (Nov 16, 2007)

does anyone know anything about Plagiomnium Trichomanes? i bought some on impulse a little while ago (got suckered by the cute lil shrimp in the photo, plus it was cheap and had free S&H so i figured it wouldn't be a biggie if i ended up hating it). but my dilemma is, the only information i can get on it is the info from the seller (which was really vague). when i google search and only get a bunch of scientific stuff and the place where i got it.

maybe it has a common name i don't know about?

here is the seller's image:









mine is currently a bunch of flat little squares with leaves so small they look like fuzz... but it seems pretty healthy and i'm hoping it will get fluffier. can anyone tell me what to expect? will it get taller? will the leaves get bigger? how fast does it grow? should i attach it to my driftwood? (i'm trying to make a tiny faux tree and i'm wondering if a different plant would work better. most moss looks too fuzzy, and dwarf anubias is too big, so should i try this stuff?)

any info is helpful. suggestions for other plants are good too


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Is this the moss that sells under the name of star moss? If it is then it is actually a terrestrial moss and will not survive for long periods in water. I saw it on an ebay add and wanted to get it but before I did I asked a friend who grows/photographs moss for aquamoss.com. He is the one that told me about the moss being terrestrial. I hope I am wrong but I did not want to buy something that I could not use.

On the subject to making a faux tree, I think that willow moss has the best leaves/fraunds for this.


----------



## Chartreuse Boots (Nov 16, 2007)

i don't think it is star moss, the seller has that too:








i don't think they'd sell the same stuff under different names.

i did consider different mosses like willow moss, but it's not quite the look i wanted. maybe pelia? i want something really fluffy, but leafy. i'm not necessarily going for realism, i actually want the tree to look kinda cartoon-ish. does that make sense?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Not pellia, this stuff looks to be pretty hard to grow submersed. I found it on a German and Japanese website and used google to translate. The German site seemed to have some success.


----------



## Chartreuse Boots (Nov 16, 2007)

so pelia won't work, and i'm guessing Süßwassertang is equally useless... though it is very cute.

i'm still wondering about this stuff i've got. nobody has any clue?
i guess if all else fails i could just get a giant marimo and tie it to a stick. lol, instant cartoon tree.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

Chartreuse Boots said:


> so pelia won't work, and i'm guessing Süßwassertang is equally useless... though it is very cute.
> 
> i'm still wondering about this stuff i've got. nobody has any clue?
> i guess if all else fails i could just get a giant marimo and tie it to a stick. lol, instant cartoon tree.


pellia and subwassermacholit are both easier to grow.


----------



## Chartreuse Boots (Nov 16, 2007)

Ryzilla said:


> pellia and subwassermacholit are both easier to grow.


maybe i will try some Süßwassertang... first i'd like to see if the stuff i have will work though.

AquaticMagic said it's 'easy' to grow under 'low to high' light with no co2, so it can't be too hard right? right!? -getting nervous- (btw my tank is a 10gal with 36watts and co2. it's currently empty except for the plagiomnium trichomanes which is just sitting on the gravel until i can figure out what to do with it.)

 also, is does anybody know if plagiomnium trichomanes grows better without water like star moss? i was reading this thread about starting the tank w/o water:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...ion/52332-new-method-start-up-algae-free.html
and since i have no fish or anything yet i thought i could try it. thoughts?


----------



## Chartreuse Boots (Nov 16, 2007)

update: i decided to remove it from the tank and try Süßwassertang instead. i've moved the Plagiomnium Trichomanes to a 'low tech nano' aka: a big jar. it's siting on some eco-complete with just enough water to cover it halfway and only natural light. if it lives i might put it back, i'm not sure yet...
still looking for info on it though.


----------



## onefin (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought this plant from the guy too. It does seem easy to grow in my tank. It got close to like 1cm high after a few weeks in my 10 gal with 30watts of CF, diy co2, and leaf zone. Just have to wait and see if this thing is truely aqautic!


----------



## valerandi (Feb 8, 2008)

1) Picture in ad is a Plagiomnium species.
2) You may have received it or star moss (Hyophila not Tortula) as I did. Plagiomnium leaves are round or eliptical. Hyophila leaves are tongue shaped when removed from stem. Best way to tell them apart is with a high power light microscope. Plagiomnium has a border round leaves etc.
3) Both are terrestrial in nature.
4) Both will grow in an aquarium. They do not have to be 'aquatic' but they are good aquarium mosses in the right conditions: High light, CO2, frequent water changes, a little ferts 

regards


----------



## Chartreuse Boots (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks valerandi. the other day i found a little piece in my tank that i had missed. it didn't look very happy. when i moved it to the jar with the other Plagiomnium Trichomanes (or whatever it is) i noticed the other plants had become very thick and looked great. unfortunately it's not exactly an attractive setup, but i'd hate to change anything when they are doing so well... so i'm not sure what i'm going to do with them in the long run. maybe if they make a nice rug i'll sell 'em on the S&S, but that'll take awhile.


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

*bump!*

any more feedback on this one? i purchased this from the same seller as well, and now im getting antsy about the overall.. mis-representation of the pictures.
Is it still growing and does it look like in the pictures???


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I wanted to thank the original OP for this thread as i was about to pull the trigger to purchase this. Would prefer not adding any plants that arent true aquatics. Thanks again for the information...

fyi,,, i was going through the same seller as the OP so he/she is still pawning this stuff with the CRS... guess those photos are timeless


----------



## bluegoldfish (Jan 2, 2012)

I ordered this online as well... It arrived pretty close to dead and never did recover when I put it in the tank. Hrmph! I have heard since that it is not a natural aquatic plant. Similarly, I fell in love with the star moss from the same seller. It arrived in good shape, but never flourished, even with high light and co2. Also not a true aquatic. I'm such a sucker


----------



## texTical (Mar 13, 2011)

Awww Crap! I just ordered this and the star moss from this seller on ebay the other day...doh! Should have done my research...i feel like a n00b


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Any updates texTical?

I made the mistake of ordering the splachnobryoides which never really grew and turned to a brown mush. The lady at aquatic magic has offered to replace it with something else in the same price range. I want to attach it to some driftwood. I was thinking either pearl moss, star moss, or tricho. But now after reading the reviews here I'm thinking that the star moss and tricho would be a bad idea as they are not true aquatics. What about the pearl moss? Would it be okay? Does anybody know about this stuff?

Somebody made a video of the star moss. Doesn't look too good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLb2sOfjPrE


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/10098-Plagiomnium-Trichomanes-Tricho-Moss


----------



## morfeeis (Jan 15, 2015)

I thanks for all the info guys, I was seconds away from buying a bunch of the stuff to carpet my tank... I should have known better when I couldn't find any information....


----------

